# Curing fresh cut wood for smoking



## Cmb (Aug 19, 2019)

I just lost a crab apple tree in my yard. (Blown down in a storm.) I am wondering if I should save the wood for use in smoking and if so, how to cure and if I should chip it, log it etc.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes, you can use the wood for smoking. I certainly wood.  First, what type of smoker do you have? That would help in the decision on how to “cut-up” the wood.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 19, 2019)

Let your wood dry for about a year.


----------



## bradger (Aug 19, 2019)

https://www.thomasnet.com/articles/plant-facility-equipment/curing-lumber this might help


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 20, 2019)

Cut and split it to the size you cook with. It'll season much faster. Build a holzhausen with the splits.


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 21, 2019)

If u chip it up in a chipper it will dry in about a month or less. Just keep turning over your pile so it gets fresh air. Keep it outside at first so the wind and sun can cure it


----------

